# Must be the most expensive gecko ever



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just found a gecko for sale for 3500$. Who would pay this much for 1 gecko?


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

If it washed my ferrari every day I would...:lol2:


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol I wouldn't Evan buy. A car for that lol


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Show us a piccy. What species?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Naultinus sp?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

F1king2012 said:


> Lol I wouldn't Evan buy. A car for that lol


if its offspring brings in $2k+ then yeah!(although that might mean buying two of them for that price damn)

in all seriousness i would never spend that amount of money on something which potentially can drop dead, as tempting and attractive as they are i would pants myself way too often lol.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been offered a pair of Tokays for $15,000


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

F1king2012 said:


> I just found a gecko for sale for 3500$. Who would pay this much for 1 gecko?


Royal Pythons can go for 50 times that!

I was offered a Naultinus Elegans about 4 years ago for $8000.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Peanuts....I believe the first pied crestie carried a much heftier price tag. Black Pearl leopard geckos were of similar crazy prices when they first made their debut. I dont think I could justify spending that kind of money on a gecko even if I was 6 numbers on the lotto rich.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Naultinus sp?


tis what i was thinking, although with leo morphs and that you never know. Stunning lizards mind saw one for sale on cpr ages ago(i think it was cpr) lo, think it was naultinus grayii cannot fully remember though.


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not shore how to do pics on my iPad but its called a GHOST WHITE OUT FAT TAIL GECKO the pictures are on geckosect.com


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

F1king2012 said:


> Not shore how to do pics on my iPad but its called a GHOST WHITE OUT FAT TAIL GECKO the pictures are on geckosect.com


Most of the visual Fat tail morphs above amels carry a four figure price tag.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

F1king2012 said:


> Not shore how to do pics on my iPad but its called a GHOST WHITE OUT FAT TAIL GECKO the pictures are on geckosect.com



yeah don't click that link lol tis a pay per click scam site(unsure if op meant too or not so have not reported post think it was a typo tbh)Fat Tail Geckos For Sale - Awesome Fat Tail Geckos

damn url parking lmao


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

It just shocked me at how people could spend so much


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> I've been offered a pair of Tokays for $15,000


Blimey what was that for!!??


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

High end fatties do seem to carry a hefty price but they will rapidly depreciate. Each year more are produced bringing the market value down and in a few years you will get them for probably less than 500 quid. They dont stay exclusive for long when they are so easy to reproduce.


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry what's that pay per click I never come across it befor sorry lol


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

My local reptile shop has snakes for well over £25,000.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

F1king2012 said:


> Sorry what's that pay per click I never come across it befor sorry lol



lol tis fine it was a simple typo anyway.

Basically someone has bought the url so when people typo they end up on their site which is normally full of something or another, pay per click are adverts which bring in some sort of revenue. 

anyway, i do quite like fat tails in general, similar but different to leo's quite attractive lil things heh.

edit -

have a look into click fraud, or pay per click scamming if your interested in whats going on there lmao


----------



## F1king2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I might lol its a bit crafty


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

sam12345 said:


> Royal Pythons can go for 50 times that!
> 
> I was offered a Naultinus Elegans about 4 years ago for $8000.


I've yet to see a $175,000 Royal!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

geckograham said:


> I've yet to see a $175,000 Royal!



first black eyed leucistic had an offer of $250,000 - which was turned down.


----------



## DanTinytoe (Nov 26, 2012)

CP Reptiles have snakes for like £1,000 to £24,000


----------



## DanTinytoe (Nov 26, 2012)

F1king2012 said:


> Not shore how to do pics on my iPad but its called a GHOST WHITE OUT FAT TAIL GECKO the pictures are on geckosect.com


Just look at the prices on the urban gecko. A lot are ar that price.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Mal said:


> Peanuts....I believe the first pied crestie carried a much heftier price tag. Black Pearl leopard geckos were of similar crazy prices when they first made their debut. I dont think I could justify spending that kind of money on a gecko even if I was 6 numbers on the lotto rich.


Add a zero and you're bang on! $35,000 :gasp:



geckograham said:


> I've yet to see a $175,000 Royal!


First Black eyed Lucy sold for $200,000 : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> First Black eyed Lucy sold for $200,000 : victory:



no it didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:
he was offered $250,000 but turned it down - and regretted it. and then just kept her in the shed with the rest of his royals! not sure if he's still got her though.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

geckograham said:


> I've yet to see a $175,000 Royal!


Not many people disclose how much they purchase the new captive farmed traits incase it doesn't turn out genetic. 
Purchases like this go on all the time in America from Africa.

Ask the likes of Brian Barczyk, The Urban Reptile probably even CPR what they have paid for some of their Royals.... I'm sure you would be in for a shock : victory:


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

brian payed $70,000 for the first pinstripe royal and i heard some one paided $275,000 for the first banana royal


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Meko said:


> no it didn't :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> he was offered $250,000 but turned it down - and regretted it. and then just kept her in the shed with the rest of his royals! not sure if he's still got her though.



oh did they? my bad. Thought it was sold on


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye. 

Have I died and gone to heaven? Hello peeps!

although it's a him not a her... no idea why i always thought it was a her, probably why he gave me a dirty look when i saw him.


----------



## Antherina (Dec 3, 2012)

*New Zealand green geckos*

Move to New Zealand. I have three _Naultinus grayi_ and three _N. elegans_, two of them the yellow form, and hope to have babies from my females later this year. Once you have a license to keep geckos they are free from breeders, and no, you can't export them, unless you want to spend time in jail. Most NZ geckos for sale in the Europe and America have been smuggled out illegally or are the offspring of such animals. They are slow breeders, producing at most two babies per year. One field officer actually recognises geckos (_N, gemmeus_) advertised on German herp lists from pics he's taken on his reserve. Each one being unique. German poacher jailed for gecko smuggling - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*i would love nautilus sp in my collection, although right now it is just a very very distant dream........ :'( *


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

first leusistic nile monitor went for $1,000,000
ha beat that!LOL


----------



## Antherina (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you would need a large marine aquarium for Nautilus.


----------

